# Sketch for orchestra - Ian Moore



## Ian Moore

Sketch is a very short composition written for the WES Orchestra. It is a draft idea for a larger piece entitled "Narcissistic". As always, I would like to receive comments about the music, please.


----------



## Crudblud

Unfortunately, there isn't really enough material to give a detailed critique or to form much of an opinion. I will say that I liked this snippet better than those you have posted from your chamber works, the orchestra seems to suit your style very well.


----------



## Ian Moore

Crudblud said:


> Unfortunately, there isn't really enough material to give a detailed critique or to form much of an opinion. I will say that I liked this snippet better than those you have posted from your chamber works, the orchestra seems to suit your style very well.


I understand but it is very difficult to acquire an orchestra for any length of time. Fortunately, there is a scheme for providing composers with around a minute of music. This is why the piece is so short. It is a kind of testing out of ideas. I consider myself to be an orchestral composer who has been writing chamber music. The irony of our financially challenged times is that there are new opportunities available to people like me.


----------



## arpeggio

(deleted duplicate post)


----------



## arpeggio

Wow. A composer who is not trying to sound like Chopin.

And you have a real orchestra.


----------



## Crudblud

arpeggio said:


> Wow. A composer who is not trying to sound like Chopin.


There are a few of us around...


----------



## Ian Moore

arpeggio said:


> Wow. A composer who is not trying to sound like Chopin.
> 
> And you have a real orchestra.


I am not personally connected to an orchestra. The WESO is an orchestra based in Portugal that offers what would seem incredibly cheap rates at hiring very short sessions. I am not advertising them; I have no connection to them. There are pros and cons. You may have noticed some irregularities in the performance but they only have 7 minutes to prepare a recording which I think is amazing. I am in the process of creating an orchestra in London that performs twentieth and twenty-first century music only.


----------



## Ian Moore

Ian Moore said:


> I am in the process of creating an orchestra in London that performs twentieth and twenty-first century music only.


Anyone interested?


----------



## Torkelburger

Ian Moore said:


> Anyone interested?


Sure, I'm interested.


----------



## Ian Moore

Torkelburger said:


> Sure, I'm interested.


I am serious what do you play?


----------



## Torkelburger

Ian Moore said:


> I am serious what do you play?


Never mind, I thought you were asking for help to put it together and submitting pieces. I don't live near you (although I am a professional tubist, btw). Have you contacted the local union and asked for a directory? That would be a great first step if you don't know any players yet. I recommend it over Craigslist and the internet.


----------



## Ian Moore

What weird coincidence; I used to play the tuba!
Once I have established my orchestra, I will be asking people to submit pieces.


----------



## arpeggio

arpeggio said:


> Wow. A composer who is not trying to sound like Chopin.
> 
> And you have a real orchestra.





Ian Moore said:


> I am not personally connected to an orchestra. The WESO is an orchestra based in Portugal that offers what would seem incredibly cheap rates at hiring very short sessions. I am not advertising them; I have no connection to them. There are pros and cons. You may have noticed some irregularities in the performance but they only have 7 minutes to prepare a recording which I think is amazing. I am in the process of creating an orchestra in London that performs twentieth and twenty-first century music only.


Maybe I should clarify.

The point I was trying to make is that is was a real treat to hear a real orchestra as opposed to a computer generated one.


----------



## Ian Moore

I kind of understood what you meant, I thought you were implying that I had connections with a particular orchestra. E.g. Like a friend who was a conductor etc...
It is amazing the difference between a midi rendition and the full bloodied sound of a real orchestra - especially in terms of tone and depth. People are lucky to get their orchestral music played in the current climate. I am definitely starting up my own orchestra (which will ironically solve our confusion as well!) I am going to crowdsource the funds.


----------



## arpeggio

Ian Moore said:


> I thought you were implying that I had connections with a particular orchestra.


I did not think so. I apologize for giving you the impression that I thought there was a connection.


----------



## dzc4627

cool stuff with modern color and a graspable motif.


----------



## Ian Moore

dzc4627 said:


> cool stuff with modern color and a graspable motif.


Thanks very much.


----------



## Celloissimo

Not about the music per se, but your scores always have a weird George Crumb aspect to them which I really love.


----------



## Ian Moore

Celloissimo said:


> Not about the music per se, but your scores always have a weird George Crumb aspect to them which I really love.


I am going to take that as a complement. Thank you.


----------

